# 20 Months No IBS-D-Thanks For Support!



## bristolnumber4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi All, Its probably been 2 years since I wrote a post, but I wanted to be fairly sure that when I could come back and say I don't get diarrhea, cramps and gas anymore, it has been for a fair amount of time.I have suffered from IBS-D for 15 years. I live in Australia, and I saw every practitioner, spent thousands , and the IBS got worse and worse. For me it started when I was 16yo and I went for a holiday to Bali. I ate something I shouldn't have and got REALLY sick. I know this sounds disgusting but I had explosive diarrhea which grew back green on the side of the bowl the next day even after I cleaned the toilet (sorry, graphic but you have to get the picture). I came back to Australia and was treated with antibiotics, then standard stool tests picked up nothing. It came and went over the years, then when I got to 21 I started getting panic attacks and the diarrhea got worse. At the time all I knew was Imodium. This is not sustainable as you know, and only a band-aid treatment.Then I started studying Chinese Medicine and I thought, this will have the answers- it didn't and then I was a practitioner with a problem and couldn't even help my patients. Very frustrating.I had hypnotherapy, psychology- CBT, kinesiology, chiropractic-NET, naturopathy- all helped a little but not quite enough(this was over a 10 year period btw)- I was running out of ideas.Then, finally, I had a friend with chronic fatigue and IBS-D who introduced me to a holistic General Practitioner. My friend and I studied Chinese medicine together and she couldn't walk for 2 minutes without being exhausted. She saw this guy and within a year her IBS-D was under control and she could walk for 30 minutes (this was about 2 years ago, now she goes on overland hikes in Tasmania).So, I decided to see this guy. He did standard blood tests- nothing, didn't do standard stool tests- which in a funny way impressed me because that's all i used to get from other GP's. He then sent me to get a hydrogen breath test which showed fructose malabsorption, lactose intolerance etc and told me to go on a FODMAP diet. At the time i thought OK i'll do it and i thought this is good no symptoms, good for about 4 months anyway. Next step- Fecal Microbial Analysis (FMA). Now this is a specific stool test to discover what bacteria should be there and what shouldn't- It showed 80% of my gut bacteria was streptococcus and staphylococcus when it shouldn't be there and other happy and useful organisms should be. So, that was interpreted and I was given an antibiotic, enterically coated to treat that particular infection, released at the right part of my digestive system. Wow! What a difference, plus, I ate onions, legumes, milk, cream, apples, chili, everything I couldn't before. BUT, it wasn't over. Then it came back from time to time and he gave me alkalyzers, supplements and pro-biotics (which were specific to me and worked when there was no infection but didn't when I did have an infection) and with the normal gut flora and gut-brain work, everything came together.I am a practitioner and I thought 'this is great' now I can use a treatment that works on everyone. Problem was, it didn't work on everyone. Most of them, but not all. So I had to work harder on other things and a lot of trial and error later my gut is under control and I can help a lot of others.Thanks for reading my story, and I hope everyone reading and all on this forum gets better- I hated IBS and it's very frustrating when you don't have answers. I will not put up any details but if anyone lives in Melbourne and wants the name of my GP or to see me in the clinic or if you don't live in Melbourne I have written a book that can be purchased, please PM me and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Its interesting when you talk about antibiotics helping you as when ive taken some types of antibiotics theyve helped me too.Although Rifaximin didnt help me at all.


----------



## bristolnumber4 (Oct 22, 2010)

jmc09 said:


> Its interesting when you talk about antibiotics helping you as when ive taken some types of antibiotics theyve helped me too.Although Rifaximin didnt help me at all.


Hi jmc09,Yes, antibiotics are interesting. They definitely aren't the be all and end all treatment but can be an important part of treatment for some people. There's a pathology lab that I use in Melbourne University that is dedicated to Fecal Microbial Analysis (FMA). When I get FMA stool results done there, they will pair the use of antibiotics to the strain of bacteria that is overgrown (if any). I find that patients that had been prescribed a standard penicillin/amoxycillin that wasn't enterically coated, did not get the results that enterically coated ones did, as most of the overgrowth usually seems to hang around the ileal/ ileo-cecal section of the intestine, you just need the coating to transport it there. In studies Rifaximin has been shown to effectively eradicate ecoli, strep, staph and enterococcus- which are the main culprits that I find in SIBO. But to be honest, I don't have a lot of experience with Rifaximin, it's not used very much in Australia that i'm aware of. I wonder how many Dr's check what they're trying to kill in the gut first and re-check after. This is an important step for some people, but if your just throwing drugs at people and hoping for the best, it's a little like stabbing in the dark.Not everyone with IBS has SIBO and not everyone needs antibiotics. And for those that do need antibiotics (AB's), and have been diagnosed with SIBO, I bet the symptoms come back after 3-9 months anyway. Furthermore, it's not sustainable to constantly feed people with AB's. The problem, I feel, lies in the balance of gut flora, stomach and intestine pH levels and immune response. On top of this, people with IBS more often than not also have anxiety. So you get sympathetic over-stimulation and people are in fight/fright mode half the time, all the blood is sucked out of the gut and put into the muscles ready to run away from the real or perceived danger- then you automatically have gut issues right there, IBS or not. This needs to be addressed as well- but often, just addressing the stress/anxiety wont cure the IBS. However CBT therapy does work well for many IBS sufferers. But different things have to be addressed at different times to different people. There will never be a silver bullet therapy for IBS- there can't, it's almost always multi-factorial.I'm sorry, that's my rant. But I feel strongly about IBS treatment because there is a lot of misleading information and product pushing out there and when someone does come up with a good idea it gets lost in the mix because of, well i'll stop there. Anyway, thanks for your reply jmc, and hope you find relief and good health.


----------



## Bcos (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi. I'm just new to this forum. I wondered what you would recommend to someone who had intense stomach cramps and diarrhea? Can you advise me?Thanks in advance.


----------



## bristolnumber4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bcos said:


> Hi. I'm just new to this forum. I wondered what you would recommend to someone who had intense stomach cramps and diarrhea? Can you advise me?Thanks in advance.


Hi there. Well, I can't really diagnose and offer a treatment to you without seeing you but perhaps I can offer some suggestions to help you along the way.Firstly, there are so many factors that may be causing your symptoms, and i suggest that you see a medically trained professional first.Granted that, I understand most people that are on this forum have been down so many roads and tried so many doctors, therapies etc.OK. So I suggest see your doctor first. Given that, when did it first happen? Fever? Blood in stool? Itchy bum? Bloating?


----------



## Bcos (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!Yes, I have seen a doctor, 3 to be exact- oh and 1 gastro. All clear. Had standard stool samples, blood test, parasite test, coeliac test- nothing.It started after a trip to Mexico 10 months ago. Yes, bloating, some slight hotness fever at night time, no blood in stool and occasionally itchy bottom.Do you think i should get the FMA test?Kind Regards


----------



## bristolnumber4 (Oct 22, 2010)

PleasureI have had a few patients come back from Mexico with some pretty hard-core bugs like Blastocystis Hominis. Especially around the lake Titicaca (spelling?) area. Fever, intense cramps and itchy bottom often point to parasites. Can't say that's exactly right but the steps I would take are: Go to a gastro/gp doctor that uses accurate parasite stool testing with fixative. It must be done with fixative and at least 3 samples. If it is Blasto it is often very difficult to eradicate as it borrows right into your intestine and finds lots of great places to hide. Thus, if your gastro doctor is good, they will probably start you off on a triple drug therapy. FMA may be required but for you i'd say there's a high chance of parasites, check that out first so you don't waste your money and time. I'd recommend Centre for digestive diseases in five dock NSW if you're from Sydney. Also check out the website 'badbugs', a really good site written by a lady that had the run around with her gut for a long time.Hope it all helps


----------



## ndr2h (Jun 19, 2012)

bristolnumber4 said:


> Hi All, Its probably been 2 years since I wrote a post, but I wanted to be fairly sure that when I could come back and say I don't get diarrhea, cramps and gas anymore, it has been for a fair amount of time.I have suffered from IBS-D for 15 years. I live in Australia, and I saw every practitioner, spent thousands , and the IBS got worse and worse. For me it started when I was 16yo and I went for a holiday to Bali. I ate something I shouldn't have and got REALLY sick. I know this sounds disgusting but I had explosive diarrhea which grew back green on the side of the bowl the next day even after I cleaned the toilet (sorry, graphic but you have to get the picture). I came back to Australia and was treated with antibiotics, then standard stool tests picked up nothing. It came and went over the years, then when I got to 21 I started getting panic attacks and the diarrhea got worse. At the time all I knew was Imodium. This is not sustainable as you know, and only a band-aid treatment.Then I started studying Chinese Medicine and I thought, this will have the answers- it didn't and then I was a practitioner with a problem and couldn't even help my patients. Very frustrating.I had hypnotherapy, psychology- CBT, kinesiology, chiropractic-NET, naturopathy- all helped a little but not quite enough(this was over a 10 year period btw)- I was running out of ideas.Then, finally, I had a friend with chronic fatigue and IBS-D who introduced me to a holistic General Practitioner. My friend and I studied Chinese medicine together and she couldn't walk for 2 minutes without being exhausted. She saw this guy and within a year her IBS-D was under control and she could walk for 30 minutes (this was about 2 years ago, now she goes on overland hikes in Tasmania).So, I decided to see this guy. He did standard blood tests- nothing, didn't do standard stool tests- which in a funny way impressed me because that's all i used to get from other GP's. He then sent me to get a hydrogen breath test which showed fructose malabsorption, lactose intolerance etc and told me to go on a FODMAP diet. At the time i thought OK i'll do it and i thought this is good no symptoms, good for about 4 months anyway. Next step- Fecal Microbial Analysis (FMA). Now this is a specific stool test to discover what bacteria should be there and what shouldn't- It showed 80% of my gut bacteria was streptococcus and staphylococcus when it shouldn't be there and other happy and useful organisms should be. So, that was interpreted and I was given an antibiotic, enterically coated to treat that particular infection, released at the right part of my digestive system. Wow! What a difference, plus, I ate onions, legumes, milk, cream, apples, chili, everything I couldn't before. BUT, it wasn't over. Then it came back from time to time and he gave me alkalyzers, supplements and pro-biotics (which were specific to me and worked when there was no infection but didn't when I did have an infection) and with the normal gut flora and gut-brain work, everything came together.I am a practitioner and I thought 'this is great' now I can use a treatment that works on everyone. Problem was, it didn't work on everyone. Most of them, but not all. So I had to work harder on other things and a lot of trial and error later my gut is under control and I can help a lot of others.Thanks for reading my story, and I hope everyone reading and all on this forum gets better- I hated IBS and it's very frustrating when you don't have answers. I will not put up any details but if anyone lives in Melbourne and wants the name of my GP or to see me in the clinic or if you don't live in Melbourne I have written a book that can be purchased, please PM me and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


Hi Bristolnumber4,Thanks for your post. I've had a really similar story to yours up until the point where I was diagnosed with minor fructose absorption.I've been on a diet which has helped a little but I still don't think it's the whole picture and as you say IBS is a combination of things. I'm living in Melbourne too, I'd like to see the guy you that's helped you out - would it be possible to PM more information? Thanks!


----------



## bristolnumber4 (Oct 22, 2010)

ndr2h said:


> Hi Bristolnumber4,Thanks for your post. I've had a really similar story to yours up until the point where I was diagnosed with minor fructose absorption.I've been on a diet which has helped a little but I still don't think it's the whole picture and as you say IBS is a combination of things. I'm living in Melbourne too, I'd like to see the guy you that's helped you out - would it be possible to PM more information? Thanks!


Hi there,Sure. Just sent you through a post.


----------



## London Hope (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there - interesting post and great news that you are doing well.Just a quick question about the blastocystic hominis. I was once told by a practitioner that I had blastocystis hominis after the usual tests....Anyway, I tried to get rid of it and may or may not have (I still have symptoms). At the time I did quite a bit of reading on blasto and read lots of mixed things about it. Some saying that half the population lives with it and is absolutely fine and others saying that it can cause symptoms.Is there a generally accepted view on Blasto? How do you get rid of it if so?CheersLH


----------



## bristolnumber4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,Well i'm no expert on the blasto side of things and I generally refer patients on to a specialist if i think there may be parasites involved.I personally haven't found a consensus view on the role of blasto in diarrhea and IBS like symptoms. I can't give you a medical opinion but i'll tell you what I have seen in my clinic.Patients with blasto generally present with bad to severe cramps that are intermittent and diarrhea, often explosive. Other symptoms include itchy anus, skin problems and often low grade fever. I also often notice a yellowing of the abdomen. For most of them, the problems started during or after a holiday, usually to South America, if they haven't traveled I ask them if they work with dirt. Many gardeners and landscapers get this. From there I send them to a gastroenterologist that specializes in diagnosing and treating blasto. You're right, many doctors scoff at the idea of blasto causing issues. From there they get a triple drug therapy of medications; of which ones i'm not sure of. If this doesn't work, they go back and get an enema of the triple drug therapy and that seems to work if all else fails. This so far has fixed the problem completely in all the cases i have seen with this issue.I'd say check out 'badbugs.org' and if you need a reference for someone good in your country, ask her. I have contacted her before and found the info is quite useful.Blastocystis is a bug that needs to be hit hard and by someone that knows what they're doing. Hope this info helps you.


London Hope said:


> Hi there - interesting post and great news that you are doing well.Just a quick question about the blastocystic hominis. I was once told by a practitioner that I had blastocystis hominis after the usual tests....Anyway, I tried to get rid of it and may or may not have (I still have symptoms). At the time I did quite a bit of reading on blasto and read lots of mixed things about it. Some saying that half the population lives with it and is absolutely fine and others saying that it can cause symptoms.Is there a generally accepted view on Blasto? How do you get rid of it if so?CheersLH


----------



## nonononono (Jul 28, 2013)

bristolnumber4 said:


> PleasureI have had a few patients come back from Mexico with some pretty hard-core bugs like Blastocystis Hominis. Especially around the lake Titicaca (spelling?) area. Fever, intense cramps and itchy bottom often point to parasites. Can't say that's exactly right but the steps I would take are: Go to a gastro/gp doctor that uses accurate parasite stool testing with fixative. It must be done with fixative and at least 3 samples. If it is Blasto it is often very difficult to eradicate as it borrows right into your intestine and finds lots of great places to hide. Thus, if your gastro doctor is good, they will probably start you off on a triple drug therapy. FMA may be required but for you i'd say there's a high chance of parasites, check that out first so you don't waste your money and time. I'd recommend Centre for digestive diseases in five dock NSW if you're from Sydney. Also check out the website 'badbugs', a really good site written by a lady that had the run around with her gut for a long time.Hope it all helps


lake titicaca's in peru.


----------

